# Transducer Help



## cvfisher (Feb 8, 2008)

I fave purchased an older flasher ( SI-Tex FL3) and I am having a real problem in keeping the puck style transducer pointing straight down in the hole. I know that some of you out there probably have a clever solution. Please share.


----------

